

Ask HN: After freelancing for so long how do I create a good resume? - kara25

I've been doing freelance web development for about four years now, and a job just opened at a local university for web development and a little server administration. I know I have the skills needed for the position, but they have been self taught. In addition, I haven't needed to write a resume for several years, so I'm not sure how to get started. There are a lot of the standard resume help and template resources that a google search turns up, but what about things catered to a freelancer or web developer?<p>A friend was telling me, "Just google web developer resumes and go from there." Is there a better option?
======
hugacow
Tech resume layout:

Name (larger and/or bolder than the rest, but not so large that it looks
pompous) Contact info, typically including
email+cell(optionally+website/IM/linked in or whatever, but don't list more
than one email/cell/networking site- the top is valuable space)

Summary: Summary of what you are in the context of what you want (number of
years on each primary technology, etc.), but not stating what you want. This
is your 10 second sell area. Few sentences only. If you have certifications,
may list them here. Can bullet point it if you want, but don't go nuts.

Experience: (Repeat the following for each position back as far as you want to
go) Position title - Date range (try to do as month/year to month/year or
month/year to current- if you just list the year, they will assume you were
laid off/fired during that year- don't show gaps- if you were doing anything
during a gap period relevant to work that wouldn't hurt, list it)

(optional project title/interim position title here)

roughly 3-10 bullet points (using a bullet, never a dash which looks like a
minus, even though it uses less ink and you might think a dash looks cleaner)

If you worked on multiple projects, make a judgement as to whether to list
them like that or lump it all together in single set of bullets.

If you've been working for several years or more, list later jobs with fewer
bullets, and keep the long version of your resume on file just to be able to
pull from later as needed.

List professional associations and training/certifications as applicable
(under two separate headings).

May want to list hobbies, etc. if you feel it sells you better as either a
real person (getting to know you, getting to know all about you...) or
whatever is relevant to the job.

Education- where you graduated, the year, the degree(s) with minor if
applicable or want to share, your GPA if you were cum laude or summa.

Open source projects you've worked on- just a URL to the page that contains
all or most of your projects or recent ones. If it is minor work, or if you
don't want to be excluded from employers that might be afraid you would give
away intellectual property, then use your best judgement as to whether to list
anything.

You may want to end with a LinkedIn, etc. URL as a closer.

Try to keep it between 1-3 pages (2-3 is good, but if you haven't done much or
can summarize on one page, good for you).

